# I have a company truck on my second week of work?



## HertzHound

What’s to worry about? You have to swing by a supply house in the morning, or pick up stuff from the shop in the afternoon for the next day?

A lifetime ago I worked for an industrial contractor that expected all that with your personal pickup truck. Sadly, there was no shortage of guys that were happy to do it. They had no company trucks. Everything was moved with personal trucks. Every employee had some sort of deal with the boss. 

If they turn you into a material driver, when you were expecting to learn a trade, that might be a different story.


----------



## Coppersmith

A company truck means you don't have to pay to travel to and from work. Essentially, you just got a raise.


----------



## SWDweller

Start a journal record daily mileage and where you went. Keep it for a month and if no one has questioned anything then just drive. 
A lot of companies put GPS on the trucks. As long as you doing what is job related your good to go no matter where you are. Buddy of mine got his truck taken away because he was parked in front of a bar every afternoon. Stupid is as stupid does. I still laugh at him about it. Only Foreman for the company that drives his own truck.


----------



## 211023

HertzHound said:


> What’s to worry about? You have to swing by a supply house in the morning, or pick up stuff from the shop in the afternoon for the next day?
> 
> A lifetime ago I worked for an industrial contractor that expected all that with your personal pickup truck. Sadly, there was no shortage of guys that were happy to do it. They had no company trucks. Everything was moved with personal trucks. Every employee had some sort of deal with the boss.
> 
> If they turn you into a material driver, when you were expecting to learn a trade, that might be a different story.


We have most of our parts inside our place already and they run to buy supply usually before a job or the day. There's guys that have been there longer and don't have that truck. I'm not getting the loaded truck with tools just a truck with a tool box and a long bed.
I'm worry about the second part. I'll hold on. It's use for work and I don't even need it. Just hate the part where I gotta run supply when I can be learning and working.


----------



## 211023

SWDweller said:


> Start a journal record daily mileage and where you went. Keep it for a month and if no one has questioned anything then just drive.
> A lot of companies put GPS on the trucks. As long as you doing what is job related your good to go no matter where you are. Buddy of mine got his truck taken away because he was parked in front of a bar every afternoon. Stupid is as stupid does. I still laugh at him about it. Only Foreman for the company that drives his own truck.


Our truck doesn't have gps. But I won't use it outside of work hour unless it on my way home.


----------



## 211023

Coppersmith said:


> A company truck means you don't have to pay to travel to and from work. Essentially, you just got a raise.


My job is 5 miles away with barely any 🚦. 😂.


----------



## LGLS

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Coppersmith

You are an apprentice. One of things apprentices do is go get supplies. This is a normal part of electrician training. I wouldn't start complaining about it until your six months there and they haven't let you do anything else. Take this as an opportunity to learn more about the various materials and how to deal with supply houses. You can learn anywhere.

The IRS says a passenger vehicle costs 55 cent per mile to operate. Your ten mile round trip in a company vehicle is saving you $5.50 a day. That's $27.50 a week.


----------



## wiz1997

First six months of my apprenticeship was spent in the company shop driving a company truck.
Picked up supplies at the supply house and deliver to the jobsite.
Only took the company truck home a few times after making a delivery close to where I lived and there was no way to get back across town before quitting time.
The worst part of the job was when a job was completed and all the tools and gang boxes came back from the jobsite.
Company was doing a lot of high rise buildings, so when the job was over everything was tossed into who knows how many gangboxes and returned to the shop.
My job was to check in all the tools and clean out the gang boxes.
We had a table made out of a 4'x8' sheet of plywood with 2"x6" backstops .
Everything was dumped on the table and I had to sort though it and put it on the shelves in the shop.
The service truck drivers stocked their trucks with the leftovers from the big jobs.
Learned all about the various materials used in construction.
Got to know the owner of the company that way and when I finally got put on a job, it would raise eyebrows when he would say hi and use my name.


----------



## 211023

wiz1997 said:


> First six months of my apprenticeship was spent in the company shop driving a company truck.
> Picked up supplies at the supply house and deliver to the jobsite.
> Only took the company truck home a few times after making a delivery close to where I lived and there was no way to get back across town before quitting time.
> The worst part of the job was when a job was completed and all the tools and gang boxes came back from the jobsite.
> Company was doing a lot of high rise buildings, so when the job was over everything was tossed into who knows how many gangboxes and returned to the shop.
> My job was to check in all the tools and clean out the gang boxes.
> We had a table made out of a 4'x8' sheet of plywood with 2"x6" backstops .
> Everything was dumped on the table and I had to sort though it and put it on the shelves in the shop.
> The service truck drivers stocked their trucks with the leftovers from the big jobs.
> Learned all about the various materials used in construction.
> Got to know the owner of the company that way and when I finally got put on a job, it would raise eyebrows when he would say hi and use my name.


If I had to do that, I'll quit within 1 week. I can't be doing that. They need to handle their own material and put away their stuff or hire someone whose is not doing any electrical work. I feel like it's a waste of time.


----------



## Wardenclyffe




----------



## wiz1997

Kwchrisv said:


> If I had to do that, I'll quit within 1 week. I can't be doing that. They need to handle their own material and put away their stuff or hire someone whose is not doing any electrical work. I feel like it's a waste of time.


When you're an apprentice you do what you're told to do.
This was back when I was in the local union.
Quitting a job would get you tossed out of the local.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Kwchrisv said:


> If I had to do that, I'll quit within 1 week. I can't be doing that. They need to handle their own material and put away their stuff or hire someone whose is not doing any electrical work. I feel like it's a waste of time.


That's a damn poor attitude.

Do you think the offic people or bosses are dealing with materials?

You are an apprentice, you do as instructed by those with seniority.

Learning various materials by separating and restocking them while being paid is an easy day.

Keep your ears open, mouth closed and stay off your phone (personal use).


----------



## emtnut

Kwchrisv said:


> If I had to do that, I'll quit within 1 week. I can't be doing that. They need to handle their own material and put away their stuff or hire someone whose is not doing any electrical work. I feel like it's a waste of time.


If you show attitude like that, don't worry, they'll fire you within a week.


----------



## gpop

Lmao..

91 degrees 100% humidity and I'm hand digging a trench under a control panel with 25 years experience.

Give me the truck I will go get the parts


----------



## oldsparky52

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a damn poor attitude.


That was my thought also.


emtnut said:


> If you show attitude like that, don't worry, they'll fire you within a week.


It's funny when the new guy comes in and wants to tell you what he's willing to do.


----------



## oldsparky52

gpop said:


> Lmao..
> 
> 91 degrees 100% humidity and I'm hand digging a trench under a control panel with 25 years experience.
> 
> Give me the truck I will go get the parts


----------



## ZacharyBob

Kwchrisv said:


> If I had to do that, I'll quit within 1 week. I can't be doing that. They need to handle their own material and put away their stuff or hire someone whose is not doing any electrical work. I feel like it's a waste of time.


This was embarrassing to read, definitely check yourself. You _are_ the "someone" who can't do any electrical work yet. As others mentioned, be grateful you're not making parts runs in your own vehicle.


----------



## emtnut

gpop said:


> Lmao..
> 
> 91 degrees 100% humidity and I'm hand digging a trench under a control panel with 25 years experience.
> 
> Give me the truck I will go get the parts


When I was with traffic, I had 35yrs exp (30 years with that company), and I still went out and pulled cable with the guys. I'd also go out and troubleshoot in + or - 30˚C weather.
I was Supervisor, I had Foremen below me, electricians and techs, and plenty of helpers.

If I had any one of them complain about the labour, they'd be gone !
McD's is hiring


----------



## J F Go

You are learning the trade from the ground up. Learning what materials are called and where they are used is learning, so is where they are stored on the company site. Your poor attitude most certainly is going to cause problems for you and others. If you have that attitude with the help you will get every dirty job. Get along or get gone.


----------



## just the cowboy

Kwchrisv said:


> If I had to do that, I'll quit within 1 week. I can't be doing that. They need to handle their own material and put away their stuff or hire someone whose is not doing any electrical work. I feel like it's a waste of time.


Wrong attitude, they hired you to do it you are low guy. Remember you are costing the company money, not making money for them as an apprentice. They are paying you to learn on the job it includes ANYTHING they want you to do. Get over it.
Cowboy

Anyone want to bet he is gone and won't stay to learn/.


----------



## 460 Delta

just the cowboy said:


> Wrong attitude, they hired you to do it you are low guy. Remember you are costing the company money, not making money for them as an apprentice. They are paying you to learn on the job it includes ANYTHING they want you to do. Get over it.
> Cowboy
> 
> Anyone want to bet he is gone and won't stay to learn/.


Or someone’s 2nd account for trolling.


----------



## LGLS

The truck isn't your car so use that for the hookers and blow in case the cops get wise.


----------



## 211023

6 month to do it is quite much but if that counts towards my OJt hours, I'm fine. I think I'll make them more money than just running supplies for 6 months like the other guy. I'm just new to this but never heard of it done for 6 months .I can install PVC pipes and boxes, and switch.


----------



## 211023

Kwchrisv said:


> 6 month to do it is quite much but if that counts towards my OJt hours, I'm fine. I think I'll make them more money than just running supplies for 6 months like the other guy. I'm just new to this but never heard of it done for 6 months .





Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 155794


I don't mind doing the dirty stuff, get to learn pipe runs.


----------



## u2slow

Kwchrisv said:


> 6 month to do it is quite much but if that counts towards my OJt hours, I'm fine.


My apprenticeship experience was that I got credit for whole years' worth of hours (1800?) if you maintained full employment with your sponsor and attended school as prescribed (and passed). Didn't matter if there were some holes in there, or they shutdown sites for 2 weeks over Christmas. YMMV.


----------



## 211023

u2slow said:


> My apprenticeship experience was that I got credit for whole years' worth of hours (1800?) if you maintained full employment with your sponsor and attended school as prescribed (and passed). Didn't matter if there were some holes in there, or they shutdown sites for 2 weeks over Christmas. YMMV.


That's what I was worried about. If it counts toward the requirement. I'll do anything.


----------



## u2slow

Kwchrisv said:


> If it counts toward the requirement. I'll do anything.


*You* need to find out then.


----------



## ZacharyBob

Kwchrisv said:


> 6 month to do it is quite much but if that counts towards my OJt hours, I'm fine. I think I'll make them more money than just running supplies for 6 months like the other guy. I'm just new to this but never heard of it done for 6 months .I can install PVC pipes and boxes, and switch.


You're in the middle of the second week, take a breathe and understand that there's a great deal of effort that someone has to put forth in order to create an environment where you can safely twist a couple wires together without being a hazard to yourself or the people around you. 

I would consider 6 months to be pretty standard and only a minimum for familiarizing yourself with tools, materials and procedures. If your boss is occasionally letting you make connections and glue pipe then you're ahead of the game.


----------



## Wirenuting

I like new guys who aren't happy with what they are doing. 
I would gladly find him something worse to do for awhile.


----------



## Alex27

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


That's a good thing mate, don't worry


----------



## wiz1997

Kwchrisv said:


> 6 month to do it is quite much but if that counts towards my OJt hours, I'm fine. I think I'll make them more money than just running supplies for 6 months like the other guy. I'm just new to this but never heard of it done for 6 months .I can install PVC pipe boxes, and switch.
> [/QUOTE
> I'm impressed, you can run PVC, install boxes AND switches.
> WOW..sound like a journeyman electrician to me.
> 
> NOT
> 
> Nothing smarter than a first year apprentice, nothing dumber than than a first year journeyman.
> Learn your place and you will go far.
> Prove your worth and play the game.


----------



## just the cowboy

wiz1997 said:


> Nothing smarter than a first year apprentice, nothing dumber than than a first year journeyman.


You forgot the fresh out of school engineer

Cowboy


----------



## 211023

I learn how to thread industrial rigid today, it was fun to do. But to connect the pieces is like a puzzle. It wasn't easy. Also, learn to use a phase tester for rotation. It was quite interesting, was working on a generator for a waste water plant.


----------



## Forge Boyz

Kwchrisv said:


> I learn how to thread industrial rigid today, it was fun to do. But to connect the pieces is like a puzzle. It wasn't easy. Also, learn to use a phase tester for rotation. It was quite interesting, was working on a generator for a waste water plant.


Sounds like they aren't planning to use you for just a parts runner.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 211023

Forge Boyz said:


> Sounds like they aren't planning to use you for just a parts runner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


My boss is an awesome guy so far. He wakes up early , we have 2 shift. The 6:30 crew and the 7:30 crew. He seems to care a lot about his worker. He's always smiling and joking. It's a nice company. The co worker, idk. I get swap around with different crew and it seems like the Spanish crew at my place is more stuck up.


----------



## 211023

Seems like there's always a crowd of people who dislike other crew.I mind my own business and not say anything. But, sometimes but wonder, if we are in the same company, we all should not talk behind each other back because of mistakes because everyone makes them at the job.


----------



## wiz1997

Kwchrisv said:


> I learn how to thread industrial rigid today, it was fun to do. But to connect the pieces is like a puzzle. It wasn't easy. Also, learn to use a phase tester for rotation. It was quite interesting, was working on a generator for a waste water plant.


It quits being "fun" when you get up into the 3 and 4 inch galvanized rigid.
A 4" 10 foot piece weighs over 100 pounds.


----------



## 211023

wiz1997 said:


> It quits being "fun" when you get up into the 3 and 4 inch galvanized rigid.
> A 4" 10 foot piece weighs over 100 pounds.


I heard even anything over 1 can be a pain and needs more strength, time for some more me time to build up my wrist.


----------



## Vladaar

This wrist warmup might be helpful if you dealing with repetitive movements.


----------



## wiz1997

Kwchrisv said:


> I heard even anything over 1 can be a pain and needs more strength, time for some more me time to build up my wrist.


You'll need your back more than your wrists.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

wiz1997 said:


> You'll need your back more than your wrists.


Being stuck With a truck, he will need a drivers license more,...


----------



## splatz

Kwchrisv said:


> If I had to do that, I'll quit within 1 week. I can't be doing that. They need to handle their own material and put away their stuff or hire someone whose is not doing any electrical work. I feel like it's a waste of time.


When you own an electrical contracting company, you can do it that way if you want. Until then, Copernicus, the world doesn't revolve around you. Someone's got to do the stupid stuff, and looks like you are the best man for the job, so STFD, STFU, earn and learn.


----------



## 211023

Thank you everyone for their inputs and advice, I'm just worry about this long journey and commitment, I just want it to pay off. Seems like I just need to do what you all say and I will. I ain't no quitter.


----------



## John Valdes

Go to work each day and keep your mouth shut. Do what is asked of you. You are at the very bottom. Once you realize that, you will be much better off.
We all started at the bottom and worked our way up. Thats how this thing works.


----------



## Cosmorok

Vladaar said:


> This wrist warmup might be helpful if you dealing with repetitive movements.


There is also a "hub" website out there that's good for wrists too, just make sure to alternate hands.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 211023

Cosmorok said:


> There is also a "hub" website out there that's good for wrists too, just make sure to alternate hands.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Do I need some soap with it?


----------



## 211023

I've spent over 1500 on tools, boss was impress at least. He's a great boss, he offer me a starter set for a few hundred bucks. I say, I got it boss. I like having my own tools and not bother people. I was a business owner for over a decade. I'm very independent, but when it comes to a new trade, I feel so helpless. I know it because it's out of my hand. I don't have a patience teacher yet. I work with 3 so far and only one was calm so far. He's leaving soon so I gotta hang in there. This is in a matter of 2 weeks. Im being bounce around with 3 JM. It really sucks that the ratio is more than 1:1.


----------



## Viggmundir

Calm down. You've only been there 2 weeks. Rome wasn't built in a day, and a great electrician you won't become overnight. 
Low guy on the pole cleans up and puts material away because you are the cheapest to do it. Do it right, other jobs down the line go smoother, which makes the boss money, who then has money to pay you. 
Look at what you are putting away, read the box, what is it used for, what is it made out of. This helps you latter in your career. Do a job running non-metallic liquid tight conduit, it helps to know they make straight and 90 connectors. JM you are working under sends you to a truck for X, it helps if you have an idea what X is and looks like so you don't take all day to get it!

You will be bounced around between JM's, it all depends on what the job needs. The company is trying to also get a feel for you, where your strengths and weaknesses are, and how you pair with those JM. Eventually you may find you are paired with a specific JM more often then not.


----------



## 211023

Viggmundir said:


> Calm down. You've only been there 2 weeks. Rome wasn't built in a day, and a great electrician you won't become overnight.
> Low guy on the pole cleans up and puts material away because you are the cheapest to do it. Do it right, other jobs down the line go smoother, which makes the boss money, who then has money to pay you.
> Look at what you are putting away, read the box, what is it used for, what is it made out of. This helps you latter in your career. Do a job running non-metallic liquid tight conduit, it helps to know they make straight and 90 connectors. JM you are working under sends you to a truck for X, it helps if you have an idea what X is and looks like so you don't take all day to get it!
> 
> You will be bounced around between JM's, it all depends on what the job needs. The company is trying to also get a feel for you, where your strengths and weaknesses are, and how you pair with those JM. Eventually you may find you are paired with a specific JM more often then not.


Thank you for the explanation, I just thought I was being bounce around a bit much and it would affect my learning in a way. I've got one Dr Jekyll and Hyde JM. It's strange sometimes and kinda scary. It was my second day with him and it was in the end of the day on Friday. He was cutting a rigid and I told him I could do the rest for him , he gave me a comment about , it would take me 7 minutes , where it would takes him 30 second. Do you think having a band saw caught on his jean by the zipper has anything to do with it. It was some funny in an ironic crap kind of way, I felt shock, it could have been worse , after he tells me how fast he can do it and it caught his pants, good think it was some good jean.
I believe after that he change , he didn't swear though. I quickly unplug the ban saw just in case.


----------



## brian john

> Kwchrisv said:
> I learn how to thread industrial rigid today, it was fun to do. But to connect the pieces is like a puzzle. It wasn't easy. Also, learn to use a phase tester for rotation. It was quite interesting, was working on a generator for a waste water plant.


Last week, I took a 20' box truck full of MDPs, CBs, and a ton of miscellaneous material for an off-hour emergency repair. Monday I returned and removed all material taking it to the dump and scrap yard. WHY, with 5o years in the trade at age 68 would I have to do this>

WHY - because some has too and I was the only one that was not slammed, and several of the apprentices cannot drive a company vehicle due to DUIs or inability to drive a big truck.

Jeeze what are we facing with the weenies of the new age.


----------



## 211023

Hi


brian john said:


> Last week, I took a 20' box truck full of MDPs, CBs, and a ton of miscellaneous material for an off-hour emergency repair. Monday I returned and removed all material taking it to the dump and scrap yard. WHY, with 5o years in the trade at age 68 would I have to do this>
> 
> WHY - because some has too and I was the only one that was not slammed, and several of the apprentices cannot drive a company vehicle due to DUIs or inability to drive a big truck.
> 
> Jeeze what are we facing with the weenies of the new age.


Having a DUI and the inability to drive a big truck is a great excuse. I gotta use that one. 😂


----------



## paulengr

Kwchrisv said:


> Hi
> 
> Having a DUI and the inability to drive a big truck is a great excuse. I gotta use that one.


There are no slots for those with DUIs or inability to drive a truck on my crew so neither one would be an issue to work around. It’s a service crew. Maybe you could claim alcoholism as FMLA and take a few months off and hope the court reinstates the license?


----------



## 211023

paulengr said:


> There are no slots for those with DUIs or inability to drive a truck on my crew so neither one would be an issue to work around. It’s a service crew. Maybe you could claim alcoholism as FMLA and take a few months off and hope the court reinstates the license?


I haven't had a ticket in over a decade. I've been pretty lucky with DUI when I was going into a few bad issues. One of course was a divorce and the other one is some other issue. Thank God I manage to get out of that hell hole. I don't drive if I'm drinking more than a few but I'm always at home when I'm drinking anyway. Safer that way and I don't drink as much anymore.


----------



## HertzHound

Hmm, Massachusetts has a 1:1 ratio for apprentices to journeymen. And MTW was from Massachusetts.


----------



## cutlerhammer

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


Hey, go with the flow. I would like to have that job! Don't worry about that. Beats working on some crappy job. Second week? Give it time. Hang tight.


----------



## cutlerhammer

Kwchrisv said:


> I learn how to thread industrial rigid today, it was fun to do. But to connect the pieces is like a puzzle. It wasn't easy. Also, learn to use a phase tester for rotation. It was quite interesting, was working on a generator for a waste water plant.


Did they tell you not to strike any matches or open flames? Lol!


----------



## 460 Delta

HertzHound said:


> Hmm, Massachusetts has a 1:1 ratio for apprentices to journeymen. And MTW was from Massachusetts.


 





Sorry I couldn’t resist. 
RIP great permit scofflaw.


----------



## Matt Hermanson

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


Like the owner should pay the journey workers to pick up supplies?


----------



## LARMGUY

I just cannot believe what I'm reading. This generation really sucks Dck when it comes to work habits. @Kwchrisv STFU and work like a man! Ask for a parts order form you are supposed to pick up and get up off your pansy butt and take charge of checking the parts orders when you go get them. Clean up after yourself and others even when they don't ask you to. Show some initiative. I'm retired and companies are calling me wanting me to come back to work because they know I'll do the job, be there before I'm supposed to and show up every day unlike your pussie generation!

Rant over.


----------



## Vladaar

LoL, this post gets under people's skin so much that it will be dug up years later with people giving their 2 cents. I almost feel sorry for the discussion starter, but was not a good idea to complain in first place.


----------



## LARMGUY

Vladaar said:


> LoL, this post gets under people's skin so much that it will be dug up years later with people giving their 2 cents. I almost feel sorry for the discussion starter, but was not a good idea to complain in first place.


Yeah. I really want to see what THIS generation right now thinks of this little bluebird complaining about a company truck his second week in.


----------



## poncho144

Dude, enjoy the gravy. You would not even believe the crap I went through with being an Machinist gopher in the 60's, and a grunt Groundman in T&D in the 70's AND a wanna be Power Plant Operator. It be a trip, for shore, but IF ya hang man, the worms will will turn...


----------



## 211023

I help dig a ditch today, I rather do that then dealing with parts, learn how the hotbox works. I'm just complain earlier that it was boring, I don't mind doing it if it counts towards my hours. I was a millionaire before I hit my 30s. I just got bored of my few business that I own. I go beyond extra when it comes to work. I'm just new to the field , that is all. I think I deserve some credit here. It's been fun so far, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Fletchou812

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


Consider it a blessing!!! As someone else mentioned, you're saving wear and tear on your own vehicle, along with gas. Check with your insurance company. You may get a break on your insurance since you won't be driving your own vehicle to work.


----------



## Ibewsparks

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


The first thing I would do if I were you, is to learn how to write a coherent sentence. The second thing I would do if I were you is to try and become a member of the IBEW, we don't use our personal truck to haul around the contractors material.


----------



## 211023

Ibewsparks said:


> The first thing I would do if I were you, is to learn how to write a coherent sentence. The second thing I would do if I were you is to try and become a member of the IBEW, we don't use our personal truck to haul around the contractors material.


Thanks for the advices. I don't think our boss ever had someone carry tools in their personal vehicle. As far as the union thing go, I'll pass.


----------



## jkelectrical

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


It's probably because you can't speak or write in English.


----------



## just the cowboy

Kwchrisv said:


> I help dig a ditch today, I was a millionaire before I hit my 30s. I just got bored of my few business that I own.


From Millionaire to ditch digger we never had one of those trolls.


----------



## 211023

just the cowboy said:


> From Millionaire to ditch digger we never had one of those trolls.


I didn't know millionaire electrician had to dig ditch also. 
Life has many surprises. Live, Love, Laugh.


----------



## 211023

jkelectrical said:


> It's probably because you can't speak or write in English.


Possibly as English is not my first language. I'm still above the people who speaks or write in one language.


----------



## 211023

cutlerhammer said:


> Did they tell you not to strike any matches or open flames? Lol!


No, they just told me to hold my nose. We were working on the low and high floaters for the pump tank. It was for waste water management. I try to breath in with my mouth and it was more worse than nose. It felt like it burns your lung a bit.


----------



## Djea3

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss is an awesome guy so far. He wakes up early , we have 2 shift. The 6:30 crew and the 7:30 crew. He seems to care a lot about his worker. He's always smiling and joking. It's a nice company. The co worker, idk. I get swap around with different crew and it seems like the Spanish crew at my place is more stuck up.


I know a GC in California. He has mostly hispanic crews. He finally decided to learn Spanish. Learned it well enough to read Le Miserable in Spanish. In fact reads a lot of novels in Spanish now.
Bottom line....not one worker knows that he can read, speak and understand Spanish. He has a lead man that interprets for him. He listens to the BS during work time and during meetings. He makes sure that those workers that mouth off and have attitude are not invited to the next project. No one knows how he does it.

Hope this idea helps some of you out there.


----------



## 211023

Djea3 said:


> I know a GC in California. He has mostly hispanic crews. He finally decided to learn Spanish. Learned it well enough to read Le Miserable in Spanish. In fact reads a lot of novels in Spanish now.
> Bottom line....not one worker knows that he can read, speak and understand Spanish. He has a lead man that interprets for him. He listens to the BS during work time and during meetings. He makes sure that those workers that mouth off and have attitude are not invited to the next project. No one knows how he does it.
> 
> Hope this idea helps some of you out there.


We are grown men and women. If there is some kind of issue that needs to be brought up, do it in a professional way. That way , everyone gets along and be more productive than holding it in.


----------



## Djea3

Kwchrisv said:


> I didn't know millionaire electrician had to dig ditch also.
> Life has many surprises. Live, Love, Laugh.


Actually my boss in California has a 4 million dollar home. He still digs with us when there aren't enough crews to go around. He still pulls wire and is currently working with a crew changing out 400 breakers (the last electrician put in all 20 amp when there were 14 ga circuits). Gary can change out 2 or 3 to one to even a journeyman. Then again, he makes a tool belt special for each job and buys whatever tools makes it faster.


----------



## 211023

Djea3 said:


> Actually my boss in California has a 4 million dollar home. He still digs with us when there aren't enough crews to go around. He still pulls wire and is currently working with a crew changing out 400 breakers (the last electrician put in all 20 amp when there were 14 ga circuits). Gary can change out 2 or 3 to one to even a journeyman. Then again, he makes a tool belt special for each job and buys whatever tools makes it faster.


Woah, people don't see through the lens of other people. They can never understand. That is such an awesome person. Many people have medical problems or have too much workers to do it for them. I'm that kind of boss though. I take it for the team. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


You sound like the ultimate PESIMIST !


----------



## gpop

My boss gave me a mini digger today. I have made one hell of a mess in a fenced in lift-station as basically i do not know what im doing.
Now i could bitch and tell my boss that im a sparky and i should be bending pipe and landing wires but im having way to much fun and my trainee is doing a fine job landing out (at least i hope he is).


----------



## Milio9548

HertzHound said:


> What’s to worry about? You have to swing by a supply house in the morning, or pick up stuff from the shop in the afternoon for the next day?
> 
> A lifetime ago I worked for an industrial contractor that expected all that with your personal pickup truck. Sadly, there was no shortage of guys that were happy to do it. They had no company trucks. Everything was moved with personal trucks. Every employee had some sort of deal with the boss.
> 
> If they turn you into a material driver, when you were expecting to learn a trade, that might be a different story.


Kinda off topic but should you be paid to pick up material, or is that just part of the job, and wait tell you get to the job site to charge your employer for your time?


----------



## HertzHound

Milio9548 said:


> Kinda off topic but should you be paid to pick up material, or is that just part of the job, and wait tell you get to the job site to charge your employer for your time?


The owner worked out of his house and there was an unmanned warehouse/shop. All tools were moved either job to job or to the warehouse with personal vehicles. Some personal vehicles were fully outfitted vans or trucks with caps. Those guys did side work. Others like myself would just have to pick up or drop off tools and sometimes material to the shop so someone else could pick up and bring to their job. Some guys had gas cards, some had insurance reimbursed. I had nothing and his work was all over the state.
There was one day the last month I was there, that helped me make the decision to move on. I was working in the middle of the state. I was told to go an hour north to pick up material, drive it two hours south, and then an hour back, all with my personal pickup truck. I wasn’t even on the job that needed the material. The job also had a picket line. I was told to get gas and send him the receipt for reimbursement. I politely declined. Then I was told to call his home. His wife explained that my boss was not in a good mood and had a horrible migraine and that I should make the run so I didn’t upset the boss anymore than he already was. I politely declined again.

I had bought my first new pickup truck a few months earlier. I bought it because his work was all over the state and I needed something more dependable. I had been working for him for two years. I didn’t buy it to become a delivery driver. A few months earlier I was all set to start as a “B” guy in the same local that had the picket line set up. I backed out for a few reasons. I called the Buisiness manager back up to see if I could get the same deal. The rest is history.


----------



## oldsparky52

gpop said:


> My boss gave me a mini digger today. I have made one hell of a mess in a fenced in lift-station as basically i do not know what im doing.
> Now i could bitch and tell my boss that im a sparky and i should be bending pipe and landing wires but im having way to much fun and my trainee is doing a fine job landing out (at least i hope he is).


I went to work for a pump and tank company doing the electrical work (1981). The deal was the piping guys would dig my ditches for me. I watched them a few times and decided I should learn how to use the backhoe. The piping guys didn't like digging my ditches so they were encouraging.

I had a blast running that backhoe. I got pretty good at, not operator good, but close.They even let me play around with the 70,000 lb Komatsu excavator. That was a more deliberate operation (for me) because the controls worked differently than the backhoe.

I said all that to say that I truly understand


> I'm having way to much fun


----------



## gpop

oldsparky52 said:


> I went to work for a pump and tank company doing the electrical work (1981). The deal was the piping guys would dig my ditches for me. I watched them a few times and decided I should learn how to use the backhoe. The piping guys didn't like digging my ditches so they were encouraging.
> 
> I had a blast running that backhoe. I got pretty good at, not operator good, but close.They even let me play around with the 70,000 lb Komatsu excavator. That was a more deliberate operation (for me) because the controls worked differently than the backhoe.



The mini has a lever so it will run using backhoe or excavator controls. On backhoe im seriously dangerous as it feels un-natural.


----------



## 460 Delta

gpop said:


> The mini has a lever so it will run using backhoe or excavator controls. On backhoe im seriously dangerous as it feels un-natural.


Join Heavy Equipment Forum with this post and you’ll think notching studs here is tame in comparison.


----------



## gpop

460 Delta said:


> Join Heavy Equipment Forum with this post and you’ll think notching studs here is tame in comparison.


I would but they would get all......are you a licence heavy equipment operator..........then i would get sent to the DIY hand shoveling site.


----------



## 211023

gpop said:


> I would but they would get all......are you a licence heavy equipment operator..........then i would get sent to the DIY hand shoveling site.


Can a moderator delete this entire thread?


----------



## 460 Delta

Kwchrisv said:


> Can a moderator delete this entire thread?


Why? This is fun.
To quote Randy Bachman Baby you ain’t seen nothing yet.



Canadian so cool you would have thought he was an American


----------



## 211023

460 Delta said:


> Why? This is fun.
> To quote Randy Bachman Baby you ain’t seen nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian so cool you would have thought he was an American


There's already another one like this so I'm just exhausted by all the attention I'm having 😂.


----------



## TXSparky7

Kwchrisv said:


> My boss have given me a truck, I'm scare to being use to pick up supplies. Im worried if that's all they are gonna use me for. It's only my second week. Why would they give me a truck for any other reason?


That’s how I started out. My boss noticed I was good at material handling. Caught on quick. Kept my company truck clean . Handled lots of purchases at supply houses . couple years later became a journeyman.


----------



## 211023

TXSparky7 said:


> That’s how I started out. My boss noticed I was good at material handling. Caught on quick. Kept my company truck clean . Handled lots of purchases at supply houses . couple years later became a journeyman.


This week , I've help put in slab with rebar in it. It was lots of fun. Definitely a plus if I learn how to use some small machinery equipment.We order enough cement for almost 3 slab and had to do the last one with the small
cement mixer. I got to terminate the ground and neutral to the main meter from the house. Risers wire are in but have not been connect yet. Rachet cutter is a must. Those 1 and 2 awg is unbreakable for me.


----------

